
Defensio - Anti-Spam Startup - JonasBrandon
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/11/13/defensio-anti-spam-startup/
======
jgrahamc
So what's the technology behind this?

John.

------
henning
akismet sucks and "photomatt" is a lousy coder. look at the source code to
wordpress and try not to vomit. i dare you.

